# How to introduce my rats to eachother.



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

I have had my rats for two years. At first i had them in the same cage before pooky, the blue rat got a very bloody nose. I have let them out at the same time but my naked rat, Winkie goes to sniff pooky which she doesn't like. Can someone help me introduce them to eachother again?


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

pst my rat fell asleep in my hands.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

well the "bloody nose" was probably poryphin which is like boogers but red. ive heard of intros in bathtubs but ive never had to introduce before


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

i am going to try that.please post more info for me.


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

is it a good sign if pooky starts licking winkie? And if they start following eachother?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i dont think there is supposed to be water in the tub though


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

oops oh well


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

that was a joke right.........?


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

no they are licking eachother and following eachother. i will take the water out right now.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

you could gets lots of info on www.google.com


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

how much water is in it?


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

they are now dry.


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

like 4 centimeters. only enough to barely tough there tummies.


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

i ment touch. sorry.


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

winkie is grooming pookie now.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

actually putting a little water in the tub is recommended because it distracts them from being aggressive in theory anyhoo. There is a really great sticky on this topic by CJ. You should give that a look. It's pretty much packed with all the info you'll need to know. 

also licking/grooming in general is a good sign. You want to watch out for hissing, arched backs, puffed out fur, and a snarl. They will eventually begin to fight a bit but that is normal. Just read up on the sticky


----------



## KAYLASMOM (Oct 19, 2007)

The bath tub works great. I introduced two of my girls there 3 wks ago. Now I'm about to introduce the 2 other girls. I have two pairs and hoping to have all four girls living together soon. I also put vanilla extract right by their tails near their butt as I was advised to do. That seemed to work as well. There was no aggression, they smelled each other and hid together under the towel I put in the bottom of the bath tub (so they wouldn't slip around).


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

i am going to go check to see if i have vanilla abstract. the tub i have has little bumps to prevent you from slipping. would that be okay?


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

pooky said:


> i am going to go check to see if i have vanilla abstract. the tub i have has little bumps to prevent you from slipping. would that be okay?


Are you having trouble with introductions? If so you can use the vanilla extract but if things are going well I don't think it's necessary. And yes, the bumped tub should be fine.


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

i just got new stuff that is actually cat litter the vet recommended for their cages. I also got new food. i just put them in the same cage 30 minutes ago they are following eachother and grooming eachother. I am going to leave them like this over night.


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds good! The only cat litters that are safe are the paper based ones like Yesterday's News (made from newspapers), is that what you got? What food did you pick up? Most commercial rat foods are really unhealthy.


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

i got yesterday's news. the food is called Nutriphase for mice and rats. is that food okay. i have never seen a rat food commercial before. Thank you darksong.


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

I am sorry for posting right after i did but the bigger bag of yesterday's news is less expensive then the smaller bag. the big bag is $12.99 where i live. just thought you all should know if you did not.


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Instead of posting again after you could have edited your previous comment and added that in. Please do that from now on =/

Yesterday's News is good. That food however is not. I did not mean rat food commercials. I meant store bought rat food (from pet stores) in general. Have a look at my diet page: http://www.petinfopackets.com/rats/ratfeeding.html


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

okay. i also gave them each two slices of banana and i am about to give them some apple and carrot. that packet was very helpful. did you make it yourself? 


Is this what is suppose to happen when you edit?


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Good, fresh foods are great for them! I list some good fresh foods (fruits and veggies) to give with a diet in the diet page I showed you. Yes, I made the packet and I'm very glad it was helpful 

"Is this what is suppose to happen when you edit?"

If you added that after you edited then yep! You got it :3 One thing you can do when you edit so people know you updated the comment is to put edit in front of the new stuff.

*Edit:* *New information* like that


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

alright. the rats are asleep maybe two inches from eachother. i need to get them more toys. do you know how to make any homemade toys? winkie likes chewing up things. she dragged some fabric in the cage that was next to her and chewed it up my mom sounded a bit irked. :x


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

I have some links to some great toy ideas here: http://www.petinfopackets.com/rats/ratinfopacket.html#playtime

I'm glad to hear the girls are getting along well .


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

*SQUEELING* i am too. you are so helpful!!!!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!

i made two hammocks out of cloth. one for the top floor and one for the bottom corner.


----------

